# A Few Questions before getting Started



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

Hello My New Friends...I'm about to start Buying Supplies & need answers to several Questions. Will list them separately as to address them one-at-a-time. Keep in mind this is an Indoor Grow...

Want to know what Lighting do you use or suggest? We used MH for Veg. Cycle & HPS for Flowering, they worked great but were also HOT! LED seems like the way to go but need help picking the correct set-up, cause I don't know beans about Volts/Lumens/Spectrum/etc,


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

I am following along , ya never know if I might get a hankering to start a small indoor grow and i need to upgrade from MH/HPS to led or cm…

looking forward to the input from this group of seasoned ganja growers


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

Your grow and what you need to grow depends on several things.  Where are you at?  What is the temp of your room and what about humidity.  

For example I am in high desert and low humidity.....Boo on the other had is in the swamp with heat and humidity I don't have to deal with.  

Some on here run LED's for lights.  I need the heat so MH and HPS is what I use.  I run a 400w MH in veg and two 600w HPS in flower.  

So tell us a bit about where you live and your grow area.  Also, Organic or not, hydro or soil.  

Have fun.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am following along , ya never know if I might get a hankering to start a small indoor grow and i need to upgrade from MH/HPS to led or cm…
> 
> looking forward to the input from this group of seasoned ganja growers


Welcome my new Friend, In the words of Briscoe Darlin "jump on in & hang-on!, a one ana two"


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm stoked...just got my copy of "The Cannabis Grow Bible"! what a monster...looks like Tom Clancy or Stephen King wrote this by the number of pages! LOL!


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 27, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Hello My New Friends...I'm about to start Buying Supplies & need answers to several Questions. Will list them separately as to address them one-at-a-time. Keep in mind this is an Indoor Grow...
> 
> Want to know what Lighting do you use or suggest? We used MH for Veg. Cycle & HPS for Flowering, they worked great but were also HOT! LED seems like the way to go but need help picking the correct set-up, cause I don't know beans about Volts/Lumens/Spectrum/etc,


Led's are the way to go, I purchased this light, to me it's the bomb and it's cheap too.


			https://www.amazon.com/YINTATECH-Hydroponic-Greenhouse-Compatible-Sunglasses/dp/B08BZP6T5Y/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=YINTATECH+4000W+Led+Grow&qid=1661631445&sr=8-5


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Your grow and what you need to grow depends on several things.  Where are you at?  What is the temp of your room and what about humidity.
> 
> For example I am in high desert and low humidity.....Boo on the other had is in the swamp with heat and humidity I don't have to deal with.
> 
> ...


Y'all know by now know I live in Alabama...South Alabama...Hot & Humid Outside...Cool & Dry inside. Growing Medium in the past has been my own mix of Organic Peat, Manure, Sand & Lava Rocks or Peebles on the bottom for drainage. Pots will probably be Felt, 7 Gallon for Mothers & 2 Gallon for Clones.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I'm stoked...just got my copy of "The Cannabis Grow Bible"! what a monster...looks like Tom Clancy or Stephen King wrote this by the number of pages! LOL!


Take the time and read it.  I read two books before my first grow and it was mostly successful because of my diligence. You are gonna run into issues and the more you know the better you will handle them.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Led's are the way to go, I purchased this light, to me it's the bomb and it's cheap too.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YINTATECH-Hydroponic-Greenhouse-Compatible-Sunglasses/dp/B08BZP6T5Y/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=YINTATECH+4000W+Led+Grow&qid=1661631445&sr=8-5


Those look great JW & the Price is within my budget.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Take the time and read it.  I read two books before my first grow and it was mostly successful because of my diligence. You are gonna run into issues and the more you know the better you will handle them.





pute said:


> Take the time and read it.  I read two books before my first grow and it was mostly successful because of my diligence. You are gonna run into issues and the more you know the better you will handle them.


The one thing I've got going for me is that Gardening is nothing new to me. Been Planting & Growing my own Vege Garden since I was a Kid. Just wanna get going...got that "Springtime Itch"! Love to watch things Grow, it's in my Blood!


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 27, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Those look great JW & the Price is within my budget.


We used Bulbs for 4 years now, to me the difference of bulbs vs Led's is like, Night and Day. I'm not say my light is the go to, but I'm just very happy with that the LED chage. It was hole different grow, plant's reacted very well better than my bulb grows.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I'm stoked...just got my copy of "The Cannabis Grow Bible"! what a monster...looks like Tom Clancy or Stephen King wrote this by the number of pages! LOL!


This thing is 7" x 10" and 690 Pages, beautifully Printed & full of 4-Color Images so pretty I'm going thru withdrawal! LOL!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

next question is about sourcing the Felt Containers, who's the cheapest & still provides good quality?


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

I don't like felt containers....dry out to quick ...IMO.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

black nursery pots here all the way up to 12 gal

there are pros and cons to any container so everyone has to get in where they fit in


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

Just measured my other Closet, it's 4'x4' so I gonna use that one. With the 8' Ceilings here, figure on moving a couple Mommas  to another space & set up a 2 Layer Cloning Flowering Op in the 4x4. already have enough steel rack shelves to pull it off since they're 2'x4' & 18"x4'. Can mount the Light Fixtures to bottom of shelves then raise & lower as needed. Getting excited now, the plan to rule the world is...uhhhh, the Plan to rule my Cats World is almost complete! Wait...what's that Fop Fop Fop noise, crap it's those black Ops Choppers AGAIN...time to go, later guys! LOL!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> black nursery pots here all the way up to 12 gal
> 
> there are pros and cons to any container so everyone has to get in where they fit in


Will check them out, never used Felt before, are they one & done's or can they be reused?


----------



## boo (Aug 27, 2022)

I've been using these pots for over a decade, just love the way they let my roots breath...


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

Found some of the Columbian strain seed stock, they're High (LOL!) the Mango Biche's are $800 for 10 but they tried to use the old "This is the LAST of them in the WORLD, only 10 Left, better act now"! Naw, I don't think so, not paying your Car Note...but the Santa Marta Gold were 10 for $150, not great but better. Still think I'll pass the Collection Plate!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

Would still luv some of Captain Jacks Afgani Strain Seeds. This weed is credited for making the Original SNL Cast so creative & what Billy Joel wrote the song "Captain Jack will get you High Tonight" about. Heard they were $1,000 EACH...not for me Captain!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

Think I'm gonna go with Acapulco Gold 1st it's 80% Sativa 20% Indica with high thc at 23% it's just what I wanted, plus it's a B10G10Free which cuts seed cost to $6.25 per seed, something I can live with.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Hello My New Friends...I'm about to start Buying Supplies & need answers to several Questions. Will list them separately as to address them one-at-a-time. Keep in mind this is an Indoor Grow...
> 
> Want to know what Lighting do you use or suggest? We used MH for Veg. Cycle & HPS for Flowering, they worked great but were also HOT! LED seems like the way to go but need help picking the correct set-up, cause I don't know beans about Volts/Lumens/Spectrum/etc,


I have both a spider farmer and a Mars hydro LED light. I love them both. They are cool, cheap to run and have sweet dimmer switches which are great to change around during your grow period. I would highly recommend them both.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been using these pots for over a decade, just love the way they let my roots breath...View attachment 307314



what are they called boo?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

it is late but I’ll soon check but I think I have the Mango Biche

i have heard that the SantaMarta Gold is long gone , like the RoadKill Skunk and BigSur Holyweed

but hey , maybe someone busted some out of the vault

all the best with the Acapulco Gold!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Will check them out, never used Felt before, are they one & done's or can they be reused?




the pots I buy can be reused


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 27, 2022)

Next question...why is it so dang important for Gub'Mints around the World to worry over a Plant they know isn't dangerous & cannot cause an Overdose? Even my Parents (almost 90) use CBD oil & said they would use it if it was Legal! It's a GOD given Miracle Plant, that was here long before Mankind or Gub'Mints, Is it because it a TAXABLE Good they can't control?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Next question...why is it so dang important for Gub'Mints around the World to worry over a Plant they know isn't dangerous & cannot cause an Overdose? Even my Parents (almost 90) use CBD oil & said they would use it if it was Legal! It's a GOD given Miracle Plant, that was here long before Mankind or Gub'Mints, Is it because it a TAXABLE Good they can't control?



follow big pharma and the alcohol industry for your answer


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

I won five Acapulco Gold feminized seeds from Weedseeds Express. Gonna start 'em after the first of the year and cut some clones so I can have 'em up to decent size by spring. Gotta do that in my state if you want to really bring a sativa heavy plant to its full potential.  Might do that trick that Crash is doing on his Freakshows and see if I can make some extra seeds, too.
I remember the Mexican sativas from my youth. Best weed around IMHO.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I won five Acapulco Gold feminized seeds from Weedseeds Express. Gonna start 'em after the first of the year and cut some clones so I can have 'em up to decent size by spring. Gotta do that in my state if you want to really bring a sativa heavy plant to its full potential.  Might do that trick that Crash is doing on his Freakshows and see if I can make some extra seeds, too.
> I remember the Mexican sativas from my youth. Best weed around IMHO.






Michoacán comes to mind….it first appeared in our neighborhood around 1968 and it was the first sensimillia  seedless weed we seen

$10 buck a lid too

some of the best weed I ever smoked in my youth!

the Oaxaca was also excellent

good luck on the Acapulco Gold!…..I also have some of those beans  and maybe a few of us can have a collective grow next Spring!

I am leaning towards a Jamaican or African grow next year


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

I usually use 5-Gallon Home Depot or Lowes Buckets for my Vege Garden. Used them cause they were tall enough to keep Rabbits & the other usual suspects out of them, though not the deer, who'll eat Tomato & Okra Plants down to their roots


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Love my fabric pots. I will never grow in anything else again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> what are they called boo?











						Anti-Spiral Pot 95L
					

HydroWorld is one of Australia's largest and longest running hydroponics shops. See us for all your hydroponic shopping needs, online and in store.




					www.hydroworld.com.au


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)

Although I don’t care for the fabric pots so much, my plants seem to like them. I prefer those black plastic nursery pots or some other hard plastic if I have to up pot. Don’t like up potting from fabric but have been landing them in fabric pots for their final spot lately as they do grow good in them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Love mine and up potting hasn't been a problem because I don't up pot after they get put into fabric.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the pots I buy can be reused
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307330


Hey, those look exactly like my pots that went missing about the same time you visited last.  Hmmmmm......


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Although I don’t care for the fabric pots so much, my plants seem to like them. I prefer those black plastic nursery pots or some other hard plastic if I have to up pot. Don’t like up potting from fabric but have been landing them in fabric pots for their final spot lately as they do grow good in them.


I use plastic in the early stages and finish in felt. The plastic is definitely easier to transplant from. I started some Dahlias in a 5 gallon felt pot this year and just planted the whole pot outside when the threat of frost was over. The plants are looking good. I assume the roots have grown thru the felt. That may work for up-potting plants too. Maybe. My original thought on the Dahlias was I could just pull the felt pot out with the rhizomes(or tubers or whatever they are called) when the growing season is over and I will be able to dig out and store the rhizomes for next year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Hey, those look exactly like my pots that went missing about the same time you visited last.  Hmmmmm......





just wait until you discover what else is missing from the basement and garage


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

Also very tempted to go with Runtz for the 1st Grow or the Mango Biche, if BigSur finds any Seeds. As far as the Santa Marta Gold is concerned, know Jim Belushi found some in Columbia, and I found some on a Landrace Seed Site...are they real? Who knows?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Michoacán comes to mind….it first appeared in our neighborhood around 1968 and it was the first sensimillia  seedless weed we seen
> 
> $10 buck a lid too
> 
> ...


Not sure about the left coast, but here in the midwest, a lid was 3/4 of an ounce. Never could figure that out. That's back when a nickel bag was five bucks, a dime bag half ounce was ten, and the lids were fifteen. Full ounces were normally twenty.

If you're talking landrace African and they're anything like the Vietnamese sativas, be prepared for the long haul. 

I'm looking forward to the Acapulco grow. It'll be nice to have someone to compare notes and pics with. I've also got an extreme itch to grow the Freakshows. Not sure why, as they don't look like they'd be a big producer, but the stealth and novelty fascinate me.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

another question...does anyone here use Co2 Injection or just an outdoor source of fresh air. Before, we used an industrial tank with an injector with a timer and a long coil of soft clear tubing that we wrapped around the Grow Room, with holes drilled in it.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anti-Spiral Pot 95L
> 
> 
> HydroWorld is one of Australia's largest and longest running hydroponics shops. See us for all your hydroponic shopping needs, online and in store.
> ...


Now those look like the Ticket, are they expensive Mr. Hopper? I'd Love to find some clear plastic containers, to watch the grow below the surface...guess I could use a cheap plastic Fish Tank or better yet, a clear Acrylic Drum Shell!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Now those look like the Ticket, are they expensive Mr. Hopper? I'd Love to find some clear plastic containers, to watch the grow below the surface...guess I could use a cheap plastic Fish Tank or better yet, a clear Acrylic Drum Shell!


I’ve read that clear containers are not good for the roots but do some reading on it and decide for yourself. I did do a double solo cup inside clear and outside red but i didn’t have enough drainage between the two cups and injured the plant. I did see the roots good tho but should have made better drainage for it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Fungas I have never used them. I use Fabric pots.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> another question...does anyone here use Co2 Injection or just an outdoor source of fresh air. Before, we used an industrial tank with an injector with a timer and a long coil of soft clear tubing that we wrapped around the Grow Room, with holes drilled in it.


Yep, sure do. My grow room is sealed, and I pipe in CO2 from a tank with a regulator, timer, and one of those PPM controllers. The timer kicks in a half hour before the lights come on, and kicks off a half hour before the light go off.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

On second thought, I'll be better off growing something Fast Growing & Flowering, so that I CAN GET SOME WEED in dis here Crib. All I have around me are Brothers selling & have never bought from them after seeing them "Pinch" at least half of it. I'll bet that the Buying Bros have never even seen a real Quarter Ounce or Ounce. I have Digital Scales, and the last Quarter some Bro tried selling me didn't weigh 2 Grams...in the baggie, dude said "those are Trick Scales", even showed him with a Calibration 1-ounce weight & he said I was trying to phuck him! He'd never even seen Scales before, thought they were Magic...but you can't fix Stupid!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fungas I have never used them. I use Fabric pots.View attachment 307355


What are they made from?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Grow both! Start your autos (never grown any myself, but most on this site have/do) and your photo period. The autos will give you quick buds, and the photos will give you a nice harvest of buds to jar later on. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, sure do. My grow room is sealed, and I pipe in CO2 from a tank with a regulator, timer, and one of those PPM controllers. The timer kicks in a half hour before the lights come on, and kicks off a half hour before the light go off.


Are you renting the Tank or did you Buy One


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

Want to Thank all who have answered my onslaught of questions, you have helped me save lots of time & money! Love you all! (in a manly, strictly heterosexual way of course!)


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

If you lived close you would never be without pot.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> If you lived close you would never be without pot.


Thought you were a Record Producer in Nashville...been planning on taking a vacation! LOL!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not sure about the left coast, but here in the midwest, a lid was 3/4 of an ounce. Never could figure that out. That's back when a nickel bag was five bucks, a dime bag half ounce was ten, and the lids were fifteen. Full ounces were normally twenty.
> 
> If you're talking landrace African and they're anything like the Vietnamese sativas, be prepared for the long haul.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Acapulco grow. It'll be nice to have someone to compare notes and pics with. I've also got an extreme itch to grow the Freakshows. Not sure why, as they don't look like they'd be a big producer, but the stealth and novelty fascinate me.





we started buying lids around 1964 $10 bud , a key for $80-$90 Southern California San Fernando Valley

the African strandivars we have grown before and we can get them to finish around Oct 15 before the first frost here

Durban Poison , Angola Red , and Malawi are the ones we have grown 

maybe someone has some Panama Red so we can have a throw down between Acapulco and Panama…..

in the meantime , we have all fall and winter to dream about the next crop…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Thought you were a Record Producer in Nashville...





kacksucker comes to mind , but not a producer by far

here he is in action


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> kacksucker comes to mind , but not a producer by far
> 
> here he is in action



Why that's Pappy selling his Purina

"My Hair"- Oh Brother Where Art thou
"I don't want FOP Gal Darn It, I want Dapper Dan, I'm a Dapper Dan Man!"- Oh Brother Where Art thou

"My Hair"- Coal Miners Daughter


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> If you lived close you would never be without pot.


I truly Thank You pute, very generous, few places have made me feel like I've finally found a home like MP has...you guys are the best! I despise this town I moved to!...there is NOTHING here but 7 Gas stations and 2 Dollar Generals, have to drive 36 miles to get to Walmart!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

I Love those Central & South American strains as well as the Mexicans, but what blew our minds was the when the 1st Sinsemillian Hawaiian was available. Could only buy it one Big Bud at a time (for $20) but it turned us into Kids' just like the 1st line of uncut Pink Peruvian Coke did..._*nothing should be that good!*_


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Hello My New Friends...I'm about to start Buying Supplies & need answers to several Questions. Will list them separately as to address them one-at-a-time. Keep in mind this is an Indoor Grow...
> 
> Want to know what Lighting do you use or suggest? We used MH for Veg. Cycle & HPS for Flowering, they worked great but were also HOT! LED seems like the way to go but need help picking the correct set-up, cause I don't know beans about Volts/Lumens/Spectrum/etc,


To help understand lights better, I usually lead people to the Cocoforcannabis site.  It has a comprehensive section describing How they work, how distance affects things, as well as a bunch of reviews where they put various lights through their paces and show results ( PAR measurements) at various heights above the canopy and so forth..

Then look to the journals here.  That should help with a plan, then ask here about your ideas. at some point you picks your choices and pays your money.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Think I'm gonna go with Acapulco Gold 1st it's 80% Sativa 20% Indica with high thc at 23% it's just what I wanted, plus it's a B10G10Free which cuts seed cost to $6.25 per seed, something I can live with.


Being 80 percent sativa, make sure to plan for the height when deciding room/tent/light you will use.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

I am very impressed with my Fabric pots after what i saw yesterday. I had cut down my two girls awhile back and yesterday i was taking the soil out of the fabric pots to re-purpose it,,, and my god i loved the root structure i saw coming out of those pots. It was like thousands of hair-like roots. You could have worn it like a wig. No roots running around the sides. It was unreal how the roots had taken on the soil like a womb. Very cool and now i love what Air Prunning does. No wonder everything im growing in fabric pots looks so much healthier than plastic pots.
I am sold on Fabric Pots.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I am very impressed with my Fabric pots after what i saw yesterday. I had cut down my two girls awhile back and yesterday i was taking the soil out of the fabric pots to re-purpose it,,, and my god i loved the root structure i saw coming out of those pots. It was like thousands of hair-like roots. You could have worn it like a wig. No roots running around the sides. It was unreal how the roots had taken on the soil like a womb. Very cool and now i love what Air Prunning does. No wonder everything im growing in fabric pots looks so much healthier than plastic pots.
> I am sold on Fabric Pots.


You'll never go back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

After seeing that root system,,you are correct my friend. I will never even look back. Besides I have already thrown all my plastic pots away except the small ones i start clones or seedlings in.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I am very impressed with my Fabric pots after what i saw yesterday. I had cut down my two girls awhile back and yesterday i was taking the soil out of the fabric pots to re-purpose it,,, and my god i loved the root structure i saw coming out of those pots. It was like thousands of hair-like roots. You could have worn it like a wig. No roots running around the sides. It was unreal how the roots had taken on the soil like a womb. Very cool and now i love what Air Prunning does. No wonder everything im growing in fabric pots looks so much healthier than plastic pots.
> I am sold on Fabric Pots.


Repurpose the cloth pots, or the dirt? I can't find enough places to get rid of the used soil, in pot shaped globs. I have several large trash sacks full to do something with. I thought maybe dumping them out and using it like mulch in all the flower beds, then cover with real mulch.

Maybe I can "mulch" them like leaves and let it disperse over the yard? Maybe I can make wigs out of them! Lol 

Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Repurpose the cloth pots, or the dirt? I can't find enough places to get rid of the used soil, in pot shaped globs. I have several large trash sacks full to do something with. I thought maybe dumping them out and using it like mulch in all the flower beds, then cover with real mulch.
> 
> Maybe I can "mulch" them like leaves and let it disperse over the yard? Maybe I can make wigs out of them! Lol
> 
> Bubba


I compost mine or stomp them until I can pull the stem and small portion of the root ball out then add the dirt to my gardens.


----------

